# Kitzel's evaluation



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tomorrow early AM we will be driving Kitzi to Texas A & M Vet School for his evaluation. I am so eager to find out if anything else can be done for him. We are not sure if they will keep him over-night or ??? They have already put him on the schedule for surgery on Tues. morning in the event they find anything that they feel can be helped. If not we will simply bring him home grateful that we have done all we can. 
Please ask God for wisdom for the team that will evaluate him and for a good, clear mind for us to share anything we need to help them process. I have no idea exactly what will be done! I will post when I know anything.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi, praying for Kitzel and for the wisdom of those who will be evaluating him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi.....praying for you and Kitzel that all will go well for his visit. Whatever the outcome...you are doing all you can. Please update when you can. Best to you and Kitzel....hugs!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Kitzel and you!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sending positive thoughts and prayers for you, Kitzel and his doctors


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers for Kitzel and for you, too! Gig Em Aggies! I hope they can solve the problem! We ain't all dumb! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers your way!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - good to see you here again. I am saying prayers for Kitzel and that the doctor's will give your some insight. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- sending prayers for sweet little Kitzel.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kitzi is so blessed to have such a great mommy..:wub::wub: I pray for the best outcome possible..big hugs!:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying that Kitzels consult will turn out positive results and looking for the update along with the rest of us here on SM. Will be thinking of you as you go through this with Kitzel as well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers and sending you all BIG big hugs!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for your little Kitzie)))


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep Kitzel in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Kitzel, and you as well Sandi.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending love and hugs to you and sweet little Kitzie today, Sandi.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending love to you and Kitzel:wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Kitz this morning and praying for wisdom for all and guidance for the doctors. (((Hugs)))


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending warm thoughts and prayers to you and Kitzel. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::grouphug: Love and hugs and well wishes to Sandi and Kitzle.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I will keep him in my prayers. Kitzel definitely has a great mommy!

Btw, what is Kitzel getting evaluated for?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet boy and the rest of family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - you and Kitzel are on my mind this morning. Sending prayers and anxious to hear what the good docs say. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and Kitzel today Sandi. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi--I am thinking of you today. You are such a great Mom to Kitzel. It was so nice to get to cuddle that sweet, calm little fellow at HH. I am so hoping they are able to correct what's causing this. Sending lots of prayers for Kitzel. 
xoxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck Kitzel!!! Praying for the best. :wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just stopping by to see if there was an update. Still praying for you and Kitzel.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying for Kitzel!!!!:tender:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sandy, you and Kitzel are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just now seeing this, hopefully the dr. had some answers for you. Continuing prayers for Kitzel. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking in to see if we have any news. Thinking about you and Kitzel today.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sandi I'm sorry Kitzel is still having problems---I'm presuming it is his leg? I've been only on Facebook for so long I didn't know. Praying that they can help him there in Texas. That is a long way from Vienna, are you back in the States now?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:

We just finally found a hotel room (lots of conferences in town) & will be here overnight as Kitzel will be operated at 7:30 AM tomorrow. The board certified surgeon was excellent & gave us two OP options after his spending the day being evaluated. They are not sure just what is best to help him & give no guarantees. We have chosen to do minor surgery at this time & if that doesn't help we will come back next Feb. for something more invasive & will have to be here about 3 weeks then. Firstly, we are just going to go in & try and remove the wires that the Vienna surgeon put in w/the hopes that it may be snagging on scar tissue. I think she will do that on both sides. We will know in a few weeks if that helps and if not they will leave it open to return in Feb/March for a more invasive operation to look behind the knee cap---esp. on the left side. There may be a partial tear in the ACL but they can't tell w/out going in to have a look unless they were to do an MRI or CAT scan. She feels better going in as she can then correct anything else they might discover. It would have to be opened anyhow to make the necessary repairs. When I asked her "if this were your dog how would you treat it" she said "that is not a fair question as it is all a little unsure." We need to be here at 7:30 AM tomorrow & she hopes he will be able to go home tomorrow aft/late or evening. If she isn't happy w/his state then she will keep him an extra night. They won't know until the afternoon. 
We came ill prepared to stay overnight so I need to run out & buy a toothbrush and a few items. So for now, thank you all for your prayers and love. Kitzel sends big, big kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - thanks so much for taking the time to update us. Will be praying for Kitzel and that the minor surgery does the trick but otherwise it sounds like you're in very good hands and feel confident about them. Wish I was there to give you hugs. Please accept them virtually. Try to get some sleep; it will be a long day tomorrow. Anything special you need to tell them about Kitzel - allergies, anesthesia, etc? Know you'll have to fill out pre op forms. Love you all and hope to hear good news tomorrow.:smootch:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sandi, I will definitely keep you and Kitzel in my prayers. I am so hopeful that this will help him and that he doesn't have to face anymore surgery. God bless all of you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending our love...Sylvia, MiMi, Ray & Ru.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sandi, I hope they can fix Kitzel up tomorrow and she will be alright from here on out. Will say prayers for her tonight. Please get some rest and keep us informed when you can!! Now go and get those teeth brushed!!! LOL!!! Sending love and hugs to you and Kitzel!!!:heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I hope and pray that the minor surgery takes care of it! Wouldn't that be just fantastic?! Continued prayers for you all and especially sweet Kitz during his surgery tomorrow morning. Praying for the surgeon as well. (((hugs)))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor little dear. Hope all works out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you prayers, love, and good thoughts!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sandi I know you are worried beyond belief. I hope the minor surgery fixes Kitzel up and no further procedures are required. We will be praying for you and your baby tonight for an easy procedure and a quick recovery. Hugs to you both. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for Kitzel that this minor surgery will be able to help Kitzel and that he won't have to go back for anymore operations. All of you certainly have been through so much already. And thanks for the update...we have all been anxiously awaitng news from you Sandi.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for the best.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, please know my prayers are with you and sweet Kitzel. My heart breaks for him having to go through any more surgery ... even if it is minor. However, let's just pray and think positive that tomorrow's surgery will be all he needs.

I am sorry I could not respond any earlier to your thread. Kerry left late this afternoon and is on her way home from the airport right now. 

I will be checking in to see how Kitzel's surgery goes. 

My love to you and Darling Kitzel.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Praying this works for little Kitzel.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, sending you and Kitzel lots of prayers, hugs and kisses. Hoping that this surgery cures him and he feels better immediately. Zoe sends puppy hugs and kisses!! :hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL! I am exhausted so can't reply individually. It is almost 10:00 & feels much later. 
I wanted to say that both DH & I feel very confident about the surgeon. She is sort of a tom-boy type & seems very relaxed & competent. She inspires confidence & promised us she will do all she can to get Kitzi ready to go home tomorrow night, but w/the reservation that if she feels he isn't ready she will keep him an extra night. I checked on the warming pads & they use the right kind! I have a toothbrush & t shirt to sleep in & some deo! Wheew! It was a quick & hard decision to decide which surgery to try first, but we want to do baby steps for now. I don't want my sweet little guy to do more than is absolutely necessary . . . nor less. She really let us make the call. She is confident that if this doesn't work we can leave the file open & come back in Feb/March for the follow up appt. That is a dreadful but very possible thought. I will take all the prayers, positive thoughts and love you send my way and hold them deep in my heart for this precious little guy. He is SO sweet & stoic! 
On a funny & not funny note, we were asked to go out & walk Lisi while we waited for a room to open up today so they could separate us. . . she was totally disruptive in the waiting room! Will I ever be able to take her anywhere w/out a melt-down?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi....she sounds like a little Diva.....she knows what she wants. Love it!! :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sandi....she sounds like a little Diva.....she knows what she wants. Love it!! :tender:


ummmm, yea'ah! maybe I should write you into my will!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisel disruptive? :w00t: NOOOOOO! :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Pleasant dreams dear friend.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Sandi. Gosh I hope they can fix it tomorrow and won't need another major surgery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi-I am so glad your there and finally getting some help here. Been a long time coming. I would have done same surgery first!! I know your glad they gave you options and I'm just betting that wire has something to do with his cont'd problems. Sammie had his pin out and besides a tiny kick once in a while he's normal now. But he needed the hardware out. Maybe kitz wont have ACL issue. The surgery will be simple compared to what we went through the first time. Still it's surgery and I know it's frightening none the less. Sometimes I think it's easier when we don't have a lot of time to react. I have felt all along getting the wire out would be next option in the states. At least when I talked to the ortho on your behalf, remember she said that would prob be her first step as it catches on tissue so often, but that she wanted to see what type hardware (non pin) Kitzel had. Oh, I've got everything crossed they are right. Hugs my friend. Your in good hands. 
Oh The (TB'ish) Ortho you met sounds just like ours - lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sending more prayers and good thoughts to you


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, just saw your thread, Sandi!

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts the way to you and sweet Kitzi!

:hugging:

Keeping you in my prayers and wishing a quick recovery!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh..I do hope this fixes it once and for all..bless all of your hearts..:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH delivered little Kitzel this morn. at 7:30 for his procedure and we were told to check back around 3:00 to see how he is doing. When we were walking to our car yesterday evening the surgeon caught up w/us to say she had forgotten to ask what we wanted to do in the event of an anesthesia reaction! That was a bit unsettling but of course we know all the things that can happen already---just was not thinking about that! She assured us he is a strong, healthy little guy & we don't expect anything to go wrong. I assured her "it would not." She told us again how good the doctors there really are and we truly believe her. We do plan to meet up w/some friends here this AM who lived in Athens last year and were in my "supper club" so that will keep us busy! 
Thanks again for prayers, expressions of love & concern! We are in good hands!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi just vomited her breakfast. . . this is a first! I am not sure if she got into something outside (DH walked her) or if she has "mit-leid" w/Kitzel. She has been "off" since she awoke this morning. I did bring some kibble to feed Kitzel yest. aft. since he had not eaten in the AM and I gave her some w/a Gerber chicken stick---or turkey---not sure. This is new for her too! She never has food issues so I am assuming she is missing her brother. They are inseparable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandi, I'm sorry I forget exactly, what procedure is Kitzel having done today?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In Vienna he had some sort of wire (mesh?) that held his healing bones together (in the US they use pins for this which are apparently easy to remove). The surgeon said yest. that it is possible they may have grown into the surrounding skin causing pain, so they are going to try & remove as much as they can from each leg/knee without causing too much tissue trauma. It may not be possible to get all of it depending on how it looks. If this doesn't work we will come back next spring for a new and more invasive procedure to look behind the patella. Today he will have mostly internal stitches w/possibly only one outer stitch---which we hope Lisi won't remove!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- thinking of you and little Kitzel today and sending lots of prayers your way. And Lisi -- you can't get sick too. Mommy and Daddy have enough on their hands right now with your brother.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you guys this a.m. Sandi. I know your faith is rock solid (as is my own) so, I know that you have His big shoulders to lean on. Lifting up a big healing prayer and sending lots and lots of positive loving vibes your way. Kisses from Lady Bella.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, praying for Kitzel today and sending hugs and positive thoughts your way. Our babies mean so much and he has been blessed with a great mom and dad who love and take care of him so well. :hugging:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was checking to see how it came out for Kitzi....I was thinking it was 6:30 PM your time. Then I remembered you are in San Antonio. Okay, I will be holding my breath until this evening.:grouphug:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Waiting to hear how it's going.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, I'm so sorry for all you are going thru with Kitzel. I can appreciate your intense worry.

I'm sorry for my tartiness replying to your problems with him; been really tied up with 'new' residents (son/gr'son) and prep for a church dinner tonite so haven't been online with SM.

I did start prayers for Kitzel. Poor Lizel, she's obviously worried about her brudder missing, which is probably what is upsetting her tummy.

Lots of love to all of you in your stressful time.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just seeing this too and do hope they have some answers to help. Hugs and prayers being sent, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Kitzi today & sending prayers.<3


Sent from my iPhone, excuse the typos


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting up prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just to remind you, darling Sandi, that my heart and prayers are with you and our precious Kitzel and sweet Lisi. You have been in my thoughts all day long. Love and hugs.

Marie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Got a call that Kitzi is awake. They won't release him until at least 5:00 PM though & we have to drive back to Austin so it will be at least 7:30 until I can post. She said he would be in a cone so I assume some external stitches along w/the internal ones 
(yest. she thought maybe one but who knows?). DH talked w/them & details are sketchy. At least he is ok w/the anesthesia
Lisi is starting to perk up a little bit but still not herself! I don't think it is Kitzel that is bothering her---I think she must have eaten something either in our room or outside last night. I haven't been home cooking so she seems extra hungry!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Soo happy Kitzel is awake. I am hoping that you are able to pick him up today. Maybe Lisi is missing him....its so hard to tell with them. Hopefully, when he gets back she will liven up a bit. Please let us know more details when you get a chance. Hugs....:hugging:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to hear that Kitzel will be able to come home later this afternoon and happy for you that you will be able to take him with you. As far as Lisel,hopefully she starts to feel better soon too. And yes, perhaps she did get into something that she should not have been since they are so quick to pick up things that we really do not realize until it is too late. Thanks for sharing the good news and please keep us updated. I hope that everyone will be able to get a good nights rest once Kitzel is home again


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy, thanks for update Sandi.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - so glad that the surgery is over and that Kitzel's awake. Will you be able to talk to to the surgeon later today? Will she be there? Hope she says it went well. I didn't realize that Lisel wasn't feeling well...I must have missed that. :blink: I swear, your two kids are trying to make you crazy with worry. I know everything will be okay. Sending all my love and anxious to hear updates later. I'll be out tonight so won't get them until late. :wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Sandy. Kitzel has been in my prayers. Continue to lean on our Heavenly Father as He cares for you and Kitzel. Big hugs to you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sandi, you have had a time and I am so glad that Kitzel did not have to spend the night. You know him better than anyone! Please get some rest and hope this is the only operation he will have to have. Please update when you can!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad he came through the anesthesia and is awake. Continuing to pray that this will correct the problem.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Kitzel:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! What a relief he's out of surgery and doing well! Aw I can't wait to hear your report once you're able to update us. 

As for Miss L., she may just be a bit out of sorts sleeping in a strange place, not having Kitz there, and not eating what she normally eats. I know I can get a bit of an upset tummy when I travel for those exact reasons. Oh...and I want to know exactly what that precious angel could possibly be doing to be considered 'disruptive'. lol


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking on you guys Sandi. Hoping he is soon in your arms! Hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooo glad your little man went thru the procedure fine and that he can come home to you tonight! Will pray this did the trick!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad he came through the surgery okay..and happy he can come home..glad Lisi is feeling better..:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, I am praying for both your babies. Lisi might just be discombobulated by all the travel and new places along with being away from her regular food routine. I hope for kitzel this will be the end of his misery and be totally healed!rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Still with you and your babies. It is always a relief when they come back from anesthesia. I think you can't hide your stress from Lisi, and she is responding sympathetically.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything went OK. Hoping both of your babies are on the mend soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Glad that is over and you will have him with you. Praying for good results.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't been feeling well so have basically missed a few days on the board other than a quick pop-in. The last physical therapy session made me miserable, so I've been keeping pretty quiet the last few days. 

Sandi, I remembered how you pointed out how Kitzi hopped on alternate feet when we were in Hilton Head, so I'm glad you will be finding some answers, and hopefully the surgeon will be able to fix his little legs this go-round and no further procedures will be necessary. I am thrilled that he went through surgery so well, and will be praying that he has a very successful outcome!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in, Sandi. Guess it's a hectic night for you all. Hoping you get some sleep. (((HUGS)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
It will have to wait until tomorrow as I just got both babies settled. I need to stay up another 1/2 hr. to sedate Kitzi though. Hope I make it, am exhausted!
He did look worse than I had expected---both legs shaved w/tufts at the end & the front one for the IV w/tuft at the end---e-soft collar. The staff were wonderful. American always surprises me!
Lots to read & digest on his case. I got the wires in a plastic bag---they said they were grown into the soft tissue & he has osteoarthritis in both. Some things were written up that concern me (like possible left hip dysplasia to be considered if ? merits). I am sure he doesn't have that at all. So for now we will medicate & sleep. 
He has to wear the collar for 2 wks. stay off his feet except for 5-10 pee-pee walks & no playing w/Lisi, no baths, etc. Then see how he is doing & slowly increase. This is going to be interesting at the least. They loved him, but that is no surprise. Said he was "a very good boy for them"---yep, no surprise there either. He ate dinner---w/hand feeding due to the collar. I tried to comb him out a bit as he was very matted. OK--good night & big hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The wires grew into the soft tissue? Ouch. That sounds like it could well be the culprit for him still being in pain. I really hope this will be the answer. I don't believe you have to go through all the non-activity stuff again but Sandi, I know you're strong and it's all for the best if it finally helps him. Hope you're asleep already. What an ordeal. Give your doll baby soft kisses from me. :smootch:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Kitzi is finally back in your arms. We all know nobody can take care of him like mommy! It sounds so painful that the mesh grew into the soft tissue!!! Poor Kitzi. Lets cross our fingers that this will solve the problem and that he'll be strong again soon and that that he won't have to come back for another surgery next year. How is Lisi feeling? Sending hugs and kisses to all of you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby boy. Will light candles for all of you Sandi later on today.
Hope you're sleeping.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So very glad that Kitzi is home-- and that he is doing well. Of COURSE Kitzel was a good boy! And I'm sure he charmed everyone there, he is such a sweetie. Lisi on the other hand is a typical little sister, LOL. Gotta love her, she is such a spitfire! Hopefully she will let Kitzi get the rest he needs. I'll be praying hard that this surgery was the last one he'll need!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad he is home and I hope you both got some rest last night.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopefully this will give your baby some relief - and you too! Give your little sweethearts kisses and puppy hugs from us!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll bet when he gets over this initial trauma, he will be better Sandi. I agree with you that he won't have hip dysplasia because you know him and have seen him in action. The doctors have not......I hope you got rest last night and will feel refreshed this morning!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless his heart, he has gone through so much(you too, Sandi) hopefully this will be IT! Praying that he recovers quickly from this and NO MORE surgeries!!! Praying that Little Sis is feeling better also!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on our little patient today. How's he doing this morning? Did he have a restful night? Did YOU have a restful night? I worry about both you and Dwight while you're dealing with this and not in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just quickly as I have an appt. w/the chiropracter myself this AM. Kitzi slept well---Lisel got out of her bed & came in the middle of the night so I let her sleep w/us. She seems fine today---we will see. 
Still no pee from Kitzi although he took a drink & his kibble this AM. He is moaning a bit. I have to take him w/me today as I don't want to leave him alone here. This should be interesting. We also HAVE to go someplace tonight. The remainder of our week (we leave a wk. from yest) is booked solid also. I still haven't had time to think about how to get them home as they came & are reserved to go back in the largest sturdi bag together. The surgeon said yest. he has to wear the collar for 2 wks! She said if Lisi licks it (or he does) it could come open (internal stitches only) and cause a big problem! I am sure we will find a solution when we have time to think. I will post photos soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending love and kisses to our three darlings.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there a divider in the sturdi bag?

Would he lick them if they were covered?

You could get a pair of infant baby pants (get a larger size than you think needed - measure the biggest part of his leg that needs covered and get one with a little extra space)... the soft all cotton ones like from Carter or One Step Ahead.

Pick up some diaper safety pins to cinch the waist of the baby pants.

If he will leave them be while they are covered, it may work for the flight....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear sweet little Kitzel is recovering and doing good from his surgery. I missed some of the updates as I have been scarce on SM the last few days. I hope things continue to go good for his recovery. Give the patient a gentle hug for me. You and Kitzel are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tori, you doll. . . I will give it a shot. I am not thinking well yet so this is a good thought! At the moment they are bandaged but she only wants that left on for 2 days & then I remove it. I think it will heal better then w/air, but for the trip the pants may work. I am not sure if I would have to remove them for security. I already wondered about the collar for security, but that comes easily off. I may have to figure out how to secure the leg bottoms. Once I had him in a onsie & he licked through the dissolving type stitches & got 3 out! He tried to go after the IV arm last night when I took the collar off for a few minutes. He was biting it so hard I had to put the collar back on. I haven't let Lisi near him much yet. I really don't trust her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad you're getting to the chiro today Sandi. I went yesterday and it was way overdue. There's a SturdiBag that's divided that would work well for your situation. I don't know how quickly they can get it to you.

SturdiBag? divided large by Sturdi Products | Sturdi Products


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Tori, you doll. . . I will give it a shot. I am not thinking well yet so this is a good thought! At the moment they are bandaged but she only wants that left on for 2 days & then I remove it. I think it will heal better then w/air, but for the trip the pants may work. I am not sure if I would have to remove them for security. I already wondered about the collar for security, but that comes easily off. I may have to figure out how to secure the leg bottoms. Once I had him in a onsie & he licked through the dissolving type stitches & got 3 out! He tried to go after the IV arm last night when I took the collar off for a few minutes. He was biting it so hard I had to put the collar back on. I haven't let Lisi near him much yet. I really don't trust her!


Sandi, I can't offer any advice. Bless your heart. And, Kitzel's, too. You are a much stronger woman than I could ever be. I would be a wreck trying to transport a fluff baby who just had surgery. You know me ... I would be a wreck in my own home if Snowball just had surgery.:HistericalSmiley:

So, all I can do is continue to pray for sweet, sweet Kitzel ... that he has a swift recovery and feels better soon. Kitzel's biggest blessing is that he has such a loving Mommy who will do everything possible to help him feel better as soon as possible.

Hugs, kisses, prayers, and love for Kitzel and his whole family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi - so glad that Kitzel is home and doing well and that Lisi is doing better today. You really have your hands full, so I hope that the surgery that did yesterday solves the problems.

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - glad that you all got some rest last night but sorry Kitzel's in pain and moaning. What sort of pain killer is he on? The baby pants Tori suggested or maybe even better infant (0-3) or preemie pj's with the footie bottoms might work especially if it's light weight. See if you can get to a baby store or Kmart kind of place to pick up a few to experiment with. Sounds like you're so busy. Going to be tough to juggle all this but I know you'll take the best care of Kitzi. Any possibility of you staying any longer with Kitzi if it's easier later?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, what about PJs for Kitzi? Perhaps ones made out of fleece? If I recall correctly, you can find those at Petsmart of Petco. Another option is Amazon. I just checked and they have some there with their supersaver shipping-- add $3.99 to each order and they'll have it there in one day. They also have the divided Sturdibag that is eligible for one-day shipping. I have Amazon Prime, so if you need help with that let me know.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL! I have the double sturdi bag but left the divider in Athens since I never use it----didn't even think about it to be honest w/all the HH/baby/cancelled reservations-strike, etc. Duhhhhh.
I did buy something today I hope will work---need to cut a hole for the tail & try it on when he is a bit better. Things are going amazingly well, really they are!!!! He did do a long pee for me this AM & seems very hungry! His pain meds are for 5 days every 8 hrs. They are upstairs in the fridge---something like Gabara.....? I didn't know this one as we don't use it overseas. I only didn't want diarrhea here is someone else's home---and metacam or the anesthesia at his neuter did exactly that! So far no stool so I am happy! He, on the other hand, shakes his head like crazy when he gets the pain meds---must taste bad!
I can't extend this trip very well, but would if I felt he could not travel. We have an upcoming trip to Turkey (I may not go) & hopefully one to the UK to meet the grandson---and help them move! 
My SIL has two important job interviews---one today & one on Fri. via SKYPE---thanks for any prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - it does sound like things are going well. Hope the cover up that you got works. You can probably improvise some sort of foam as a divider (maybe even with velcro on two sides) for the Sturdi bag...or even wedging in cardboard. Hoping the meds work well. I never heard of a name like that. 
Praying for your son-in-law and the interviews. That would be terrific for him to get something. Where would it be? rayer:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear Kitzel in doing well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue--LOL---Friday's is w/Sloan-Kettring in NYC!
Today's was w/Script in FL. & he is at this moment awaiting an offer.
NOW for photos of the "patient."

Edit: medication for pain is Gabapentin (50 mg. oral solution)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, you have been very busy! So glad to hear that Kitzel is doing well. Happy to hear about your son in law, good luck to him. Lisi is standing there trying to get to her brother and looking up at the camera!!! I hope you get some rest......He looks good considering what he has gone through! Please keep us updated when you can......hugs to you Sandi!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all of the updates on Kitzel Sandi... glad to see that he looks so good after all that he has had to go through. Wish that I could just come and give all of you a big hug and help make everything get better real soon. Please take care of yourself Sandi and try to get some much needed rest. You certainly have been going non-stop and please do not wear yourself out. Glad to see that the little "pistol" Lisel is doing better too.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandi, I'm glad you are trying the conservative surgery first. It makes a lot on sense. I hope Kitzel is up and running quickly!



edelweiss said:


> Update:
> 
> We just finally found a hotel room (lots of conferences in town) & will be here overnight as Kitzel will be operated at 7:30 AM tomorrow. The board certified surgeon was excellent & gave us two OP options after his spending the day being evaluated. They are not sure just what is best to help him & give no guarantees. We have chosen to do minor surgery at this time & if that doesn't help we will come back next Feb. for something more invasive & will have to be here about 3 weeks then. Firstly, we are just going to go in & try and remove the wires that the Vienna surgeon put in w/the hopes that it may be snagging on scar tissue. I think she will do that on both sides. We will know in a few weeks if that helps and if not they will leave it open to return in Feb/March for a more invasive operation to look behind the knee cap---esp. on the left side. There may be a partial tear in the ACL but they can't tell w/out going in to have a look unless they were to do an MRI or CAT scan. She feels better going in as she can then correct anything else they might discover. It would have to be opened anyhow to make the necessary repairs. When I asked her "if this were your dog how would you treat it" she said "that is not a fair question as it is all a little unsure." We need to be here at 7:30 AM tomorrow & she hopes he will be able to go home tomorrow aft/late or evening. If she isn't happy w/his state then she will keep him an extra night. They won't know until the afternoon.
> We came ill prepared to stay overnight so I need to run out & buy a toothbrush and a few items. So for now, thank you all for your prayers and love. Kitzel sends big, big kisses.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi- Wow, sounds like they really did a good job getting all that wire out of his legs. It must be a relief for him and you. Ortho's are amazing what they can do now. I'll bet it was not easiest thing to do after this long. I had a piece of material removed from a previous surgery I had some yrs ago and it was very delicate involving soft tissue. I had to watch for hematoma, and infection afterwards. So I understand the Vet being cautious with his collar/and not chewing. Sammie went after the few stitches from the pin removal, where he never touched all the ones from his LP surgery. Go figure?  Maybe he was more sedated first time. Of course I know Kitzel's is much more intense. But I turned my head for a min Sandi, and he was able to get one partly out, so he HAD to wear a collar for 9 days. 

I am so glad Kitzel is doing so well considering. You deserve some good luck with this little one. And that Lisel:wub: is so sweet standing up on the crib. What a doll, missing her big brother. :wub:
xoxox


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of and praying for you and Kitzel tonight, Sandi. Little Lisel too. :wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Sandi I am glad that Kitzel's surgery went well!!! I like the idea of a onsie, but maybe you can have some gauze over the wounds too that way he won't chew on it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone advise me here---Jackie???
I just read up the ingredients on the pain killer Kitzel was given at the vet hospital (Gabapentin) & I am a bit concerned:
The inactive ingredients for the oral solution are glycerin, *xylitol*, purified water and artificial cool strawberry anise flavor.
Gabapentin.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone advise me here---Jackie???
> I just read up the ingredients on the pain killer Kitzel was given at the vet hospital (Gabapentin) & I am a bit concerned:
> The inactive ingredients for the oral solution are glycerin, *xylitol*, purified water and artificial cool strawberry anise flavor.
> Gabapentin.


Sandi - why don't you try PMing JMM (Jackie)? She might not be reading this. Don't get how they can give anything with xylitol. :blink::blink: Otherwise get in touch with his ortho at the hospital.
I just saw your earlier post. Gee, Sloan Kettering would be amazing. So well respected. AND you might have to visit them in NYC. Hoping and praying that he gets an offer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - why don't you try PMing JMM (Jackie)? She might not be reading this. Don't get how they can give anything with xylitol. :blink::blink: Otherwise get in touch with his ortho at the hospital.
> I just saw your earlier post. Gee, Sloan Kettering would be amazing. So well respected. AND you might have to visit them in NYC. Hoping and praying that he gets an offer.


Sue, I was going to PM Jackie, but could not remember her "SM handle." My brain is a little fuzzy today!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - why don't you try PMing JMM (Jackie)? She might not be reading this. Don't get how they can give anything with xylitol. :blink::blink: Otherwise get in touch with his ortho at the hospital.
> I just saw your earlier post. Gee, Sloan Kettering would be amazing. So well respected. AND you might have to visit them in NYC. Hoping and praying that he gets an offer.


I think Sue gave you the best advice. 

If it were me, I would not give it to Kitzel. I just googled why it is so dangerous for dogs ... but, I don't know how to link pages from my i-pad. It can be fatal ... and, from what I am reading it does not always have to show a reaction immediately. 

Just recently our vet said to always be careful not to give Snowball anything that is labeled with xylitol ... apparently it is listed on the top ten for being very dangerous and even fatal for dogs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I just sent Jackie a PM & emailed the hospital---it is mid-night & I won't hear until tomorrow & he was due to take pain meds at 11:00.
Thank you dear Marie for your loving advice. I am in a quandary as I know he needs pain meds. Gulp.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Sandi- I've been away from SM for weeks and was just catching up -sounds like you have had your hands full. In so sorry - but hoping that this is the end of Kitzel's pain. Is there a 24hour animal emergency clinic near where you are? Perhaps if you called them they could explain about the meds containing xylitol?? This way if Jackie doesn't get your message or the hospital doesn't answer your email you might be able to feel at ease.....
Sending hugs! Debbie


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sandi -

DO NOT give him that medicine! I can't believe they gave you that... Xylitol is poisonous for dogs!

I'd call the vet and ask for something else - make sure they know this one contains Xylitol - maybe they meant to call in a different brand?

As for the trip -- If it were me, I'd ask the vet to rebandage for the plane ride, put a pair of baby pants on him - safety pin the waist and the bottom to cover his feet (like foot PJs. You may even be able to use baby footed PJ's and cut the arms off for his front legs (like someone suggested I think?)....

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scratch that!

Get a baby sleep sack!!

Sorry for the excitement LOL

Go to Target, Walmart, or Kmart and buy a baby sleep sack. Get the smallest size.

It is literally just a sack with arm holes so you don't even have to worry about his legs or it fitting around his waist. It will just be a bag that covers his whole body!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

With the little I read online I would discontinue giving him Gabapentin. Call the hospital and ask for something else. For Alex I had a pain killer that was in a syringe and that I put in the flap of his ear. I just checked my file. It's called Buprenorphine Topical Gel 1.2 mg. You need to protect your finger when applying because the medicine could affect you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi-Hope you got ahold on someone last nite. Hosp usually have a 24 hr num and will get ahold of your vet. Ours does for post OP. Since kitz took the med with no issues so far that's good thing. Gosh, be surprised if this vet gave you a dangerous med.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I need to appoligize for not realizing what was happening here in this thread. Recently I've been popping in and reading posts but not always responding (ever get like that once in a while?). Anyway, I read that you would be visiting with the doctor and they may operate if necessary. Guess I was waiting for a new thread to pop up...:blush:..duh...

So much has happened with you guys!!!!!!!! First I'm glad Kitzi is recovering and I can't believe the poor little dude has been walking around with a bunch of metal sticking into his leg! No wonder he was limping! :w00t:

It seems you have an awlful lot going on right now, I don't know how you do it! ....but I guess you do what ya gotta do.....

I'll send prayers for you guys...for Kitzi's leg and pain, for your safe travels, for Liesi's tummy troubles, for your sweet husband who is so kind and good and for your sanity during this trying time.

I can't help by wonder why an animal doctor would give a dog meds with a potentially hazardous ingredient in it???? Maybe the amount is so small, it is deemed ok???? I mean, sometimes we see rosemary and garlic listed in ingredients....but then I don't know the reason for those either. :blink:

Please know that I am thinking of you and wish I could help in some way.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I haven't been on much and just reading this thread now. So sorry for everything little Kitzel has been going through and pray that he is now on the road to recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if you could get another medication for Kitzi. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> The inactive ingredients for the oral solution are glycerin, *xylitol*, purified water and artificial cool strawberry anise flavor.
> Gabapentin.


That is just crazy! Why would they do that! :angry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The Texas A & M glow is fading fast.
I have sent 3 emails and telephoned once---talked w/the chemist & was assured the doctor would call. . . it is after 7:00 and not call, no msg. This last message was polite but pointed so I am hopeful that someone will be provoked enough to give me a response. I took Kitzi off the meds last night & have been giving him Metecam today (which I brought w/from Athens). Thank God I had it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had no sooner posted the above msg. than the doctor who is overseeing Kitzel's case (not the surgeon) sent this msg:
Hi Ms Ekholm,

You bring up a good point - thanks for bringing this to my attention! We actually use this drug all the time in dogs of all sizes without causing low blood sugar or liver disease - as you know, these are the toxic effects of xylitol. The information we have does not say exactly how much xylitol is in the product since it is considered an inactive ingredient. I will get in touch with our pharmacist to get this information and do the calculations to make sure it is within the safe range. I am not hesitant to recommend continuing its use as it is very likely a small non-toxic amount, but if you are uncomfortable with it you may discontinue using it and I will have more information tomorrow.

How is Kitzel doing?

Thank you,

So, my faith is being slowly restored---slowly!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad they responded! Good thing your Momma instincts are working over drive. Give him sweet hugs from Belle and I. Praying.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I had no sooner posted the above msg. than the doctor who is overseeing Kitzel's case (not the surgeon) sent this msg:
> Hi Ms Ekholm,
> 
> You bring up a good point - thanks for bringing this to my attention! We actually use this drug all the time in dogs of all sizes without causing low blood sugar or liver disease - as you know, these are the toxic effects of xylitol. The information we have does not say exactly how much xylitol is in the product since it is considered an inactive ingredient. I will get in touch with our pharmacist to get this information and do the calculations to make sure it is within the safe range. I am not hesitant to recommend continuing its use as it is very likely a small non-toxic amount, but if you are uncomfortable with it you may discontinue using it and I will have more information tomorrow.
> ...


Sandi, you are too kind. Sorry, but, I feel the doctor should ALREADY know if the xylitol is within a safe range ... without having to check further with the pharmacist. Just my opinion and I am in a grumpy mood.

So, how is Kitzel doing? And, how are you doing? I hope better today ... or tonight.

Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi, I feel they should have given you another med tonight. Do you think the metcam is giving enough relief. I am sorry your dealing with this. How is Kitzel doing?
xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a telephone call tonight from the vet who is overseeing Kitzel's recoup. She was gracious, admitted she was somewhat unaware, asked around the hospital for info as the chemist is first in tomorrow AM. She did say she believes it to be a small amount, not dangerous but will check & supports my decision not to administer until I know more. She assured me she will call tomorrow when she knows more. She did say they have given it w/out incident and frequently. I just told her "I need to know more and I want her to know if it might hurt another dog." So I am okay w/her now, but won't give it to Kitzi for the time being & maybe never. 
I believe Kitzi will be fine, but I do know I AM HIS ADVOCATE and I need to know as much as I can about as much as I can in order to protect him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You poor thing. That is the last thing you need to be dealing with right now. Checking to make sure his meds are safe. I mean, even if it is such a small amount as to be considered an inactive ingredient, do you still want to give it to a breed known for liver issues?

Hugs and continued prayers. Praying for strength, stamina and endurance. If I had any I'd send you some. But I'm praying the same thing for me! :blush:

(((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The vet did say tonight that xylitol in chewing gum is much higher than in this med---but if she doesn't know the amount & needs to check w/the chemist how is it possible to know that empirically? Maybe I am missing something here?
I took off Kitzi's bandages this aft. & his skin is very red & irritated. I am glad I got them off. I put baby oil on it & he loved that---not where the stitches are but where the bandages were stuck. He is tolerating the collar well, but doesn't like it. He does "smell." It will be 2 wks. w/no bath & the collar!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You poor thing. That is the last thing you need to be dealing with right now. Checking to make sure his meds are safe. I mean, even if it is such a small amount as to be considered an inactive ingredient, do you still want to give it to a breed known for liver issues?
> 
> Hugs and continued prayers. Praying for strength, stamina and endurance. If I had any I'd send you some. But I'm praying the same thing for me! :blush:
> 
> (((hugs)))


Crystal, you are so precious. It is okay to feel the way you do. You have been through so much this year and I know it is hard---God knows exactly where you are and He loves you so much. Hold tightly my dear, hold tightly. I send you love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so sorry you and Kitzel are going through this. :angry:I can't believe the doc(s) didn't say, "Well if you're worried about that here's a prescription for another pain killer" right off the bat rather than we'll talk to the pharmacist tomorrow. Really!! What if you didn't have the meds from Greece? After what happened with Kitzel at the airport a couple of years ago, I know you need to be extra vigilant about what goes into his system. I hope things get straightened out. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Goodness, what a fright. Hopefully this will all get sorted out. I'm trying to remember what Cozette was on, but know it wasn't the gabapentin. I think it was Metacam and Tramadol. I was surprised they gave gabapentin to you for Kitzi.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh darn - I hope my Aggies can redeem themselves! I'm sorry for all the stress you're going through. Hopefully it all gets worked out soon. I hope Kitzel is not too uncomfortable! Steve is sending him a high four plus a dew claw! And I'm sending him a kiss!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Sandi, I am sorry you are going through all of this. I really hope you get it sorted soon :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socialite said:


> Goodness, what a fright. Hopefully this will all get sorted out. I'm trying to remember what Cozette was on, but know it wasn't the gabapentin. I think it was Metacam and Tramadol. I was surprised they gave gabapentin to you for Kitzi.


I take partial responsibility Jackie because I didn't want the metecam due to his having diarrhea before (w/either anesthesia or pain meds or both). I suggested they give tramadol (although I have never used that either). I was told that that one is bitter & most dogs refuse it, or even food w/it. I do believe they would have given me metecam as the first choice. 
My real problem was that I could not get to anyone to get my calls, msgs. returned! :smilie_tischkante:
I think we are spoiled w/our vets back in Athens!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi- Sammie took metcam and tramadol after his surgeries with no issues. I put pill form in some wet food. I think the metcam was a liquid.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, thinking about you and Kitzel. Hopefully all the craziness will get worked out. So sorry that your dealing with all this. Prayers and hugs to you and your babies. I bet you can't wait to get back home!! :hugging:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I take partial responsibility Jackie because I didn't want the metecam due to his having diarrhea before (w/either anesthesia or pain meds or both). I suggested they give tramadol (although I have never used that either). I was told that that one is bitter & most dogs refuse it, or even food w/it. I do believe they would have given me metecam as the first choice.
> My real problem was that I could not get to anyone to get my calls, msgs. returned! :smilie_tischkante:
> I think we are spoiled w/our vets back in Athens!!!!!!


Sandi, Shoni had Tramadol for his leg fibrosarcoma surgery. I told the vet it was so much easier to give tablets in "Pill Pockets" or cheese then liquid, so they gave me already cut up tramadol tablets. They are 1/4 of the tablets. He also had Metacam liquid, which he seemed to think tasted good, that you give with food so it won't cause the stomach upset. I also gave him yogurt which helps him with stomach/intestinal upset. His Dr. said if I had to stop one it should be the Tramadol because the anti-inflammatory effect of the Metacam is important.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi-- just thinking of you and Kitzel today... how is he doing? Praying for his recovery :hugs:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi, I am sorry to hear all this nonsense going on. I just checked in thinking everything was okay. Drug companies just make me sick...the med is bitter, so we will add a potentially toxic ingredient to make it taste better. Oh sigh. Thank goodness Kitzel has an intelligent advocate.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Kitzel feeling today, Sandi? Sending love and prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thinking about you and Kitzi today-- hope he is starting to feel better and you got the medication situation straightened out. 

When Cozette was on both meds, I drew them up in the syringe with the metacam first, then the tramadol. That way she got the tramadol first and the sweeter metacam afterwards-- it seemed to make it easier for her to tolerate. But, if Kitzi can't take metacam due to diarrhea, then that's no help. Are you sure the diarrhea wasn't from stress? The vet may also be willing to give an antidiarrheal if you're concerned about lower GI distress.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is doing well, although all he does is eat, sleep & go out for 5 mins. to potty. Lisi keeps harassing him to get him to play, but he doesn't respond. He is, however, really holding up the back left leg when he goes out for a brief time to eliminate! I guess this may be normal, but is always the back left leg---never the right & both were operated. I am hoping that it will correct w/time & that he doesn't have something that needs more care w/the left---since it has always been worse. There are several potential problems which the doctor discussed w/us! 

On another note the vet from A & M left a msg. on our mobile which we could not respond to since she said they have a "bomb scare" at the hospital & no calls can be rec'vd. She asked me to text or email questions. She said all but one person that she talked w/uses this pain med & that if I choose to use medacam longer term then I should do another liver enzyme test. Not sure what all that means and I haven't had time to email her today.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hugs for Kitzel :grouphug:

Poor little guy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what an ordeal Sandi. I hope things are looking better today and continue to get easier. It seems they need a pharmacist on call just for situations like this. Sending hugs and good wishes Kitzel is feeling better.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I hope little Kitz is doing better, he's such a sweetie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of Kitzel:wub: today hope he is improving. Just love that boy:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, just a note to say I hope today is a better day for all of you..big hugs!
:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am thinking about Kitzel and you, Sandi. How is he doing today? I've been saying prayers for Kitzel, and his Mommy and Papa, and his sister, Lisi. Hugs and love for all of you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi1 Hoping Kitzel is improving each day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you my friends---yest. was so busy that I didn't have time to post. 
Kitzi is such a valiant soldier! and such a sweet, sweet boy. I love him so much. He did have a *strange & smelly stool yesterday* so I took him off the pain med (metacam). We leave early Tues. AM and he needs* not *to have diarrhea. I haven't started packing & today is a full day. I am happy we have tomorrow unbooked to throw things together.
Lots of news on the home front w/my grandson, DD & SIL. I will post about that in the next few days. Thank you all for prayers, loving notes and for being so thoughtful. I wish I could sit w/each of you for a long cup of tea! Actually I also wish I could just SIT by myself for a few minutes of quiet! :HistericalSmiley: kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - what a sweetie, Kitzel is. He really is an incredible patient especially after what he's been through. Love that boy. I can imagine you don't want to have a diarrhea issue for the trip Wasn't even thinking of that? Is he on anything for pain? Or is he doing better? Hope all goes well with your travels and very anxious to hear about your daughter and son-in-law. Paws crossed. :smootch:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Sandi Enjoy a quiet time~ and have a blessed trip home. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have a safe, uneventful trip home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am praying that Kitzel is doing well and that your trip back home goes smoothly. 

Sending lots of love, kisses, and hugs your way ...:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandi, have a safe trip home!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I caved! :w00t::w00t: Traveling w/Lisi is so stressful & I have had a really bad & unusual head-ache today :smstarz: so I got some meds. from our vet friend here to help "calm" Lisi on the trip back. He said they are safe. I really can't risk having her trampling on little Kitzi in the same bag this time around. I did get some stuff to bandage his legs tomorrow & some little pants to put on him before taking off in the morn. so I think he will be okay. He will have to have the collar on most of the time too. 
I also caved & bought a few bully spirals :brownbag:---never in my life was I going to go there. . . famous last words! Kitzi is crazy about them but Lisi isn't so much yet. 
I do hope this goes better than last time! It is mostly the little flights I worry about w/in the US & not the international ones. Once we get over the ocean they won't dump us out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wishing you very safe and uneventful travels. I so wish I could have made it to HH to meet you, but hopefully next year. I can't help but think Lisel and Bella would be crazy fun together  . 

Oh and looking forward to your update on your family!


----------

